# Motivation and Encouragement for Our Brother......S4L



## AlphaD (Apr 9, 2014)

Many of the Underground know that in a few short days our fellow brother S4L will be entering in his first PL Meet, and many of us were cued into the training thread that he had been logging in preparation to the upcoming meet.  Well brother, I have to say you have inspired me, have been a great friend, and have lit a spark under my own mundane training I had been drudging by year after year.  You have trained hard for this meet and now that hard work is going to pay off big time!  It is my honor to be there to witness your first meet brother, so now, it is time to go F#*k some shit up!!!!!!!  We all know you can bring the beast!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 9, 2014)

I was a little worried about my leg until today. It might not be 100 % but this is what we came for and I'll won't be holding anything back. The openers are just a little conservative (per SFG) but I promise each and every one of you that when I leave there on Sun there will be no weight left on that platform. You guys have stuck by my side since  the beginning and I'm gonna give you 110%


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 9, 2014)

Kick some ass steel!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

S4L you got a whole forum behind you and in your corner. Motivate yourself and kick some fuking ass. Do what you've trained the last several months to do and that's lift some heavy ass weights bro


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 9, 2014)

hell yeah brother go **** shit up ! have fun man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2014)

Easiest guy I have every worked with. Every thing I told him to do he just did.  No whining, no "thats too much" none of that crap.  Dude quit his job cause it was messing up his training. Who here is that dedicated? 

Sad I can't make it S4L but me and Alpha will be in touch during the meet.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 9, 2014)

Bump to top......


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 9, 2014)

You got this bro ur nuts aren't even gonna sweat !

when ur " there " put urself inside ur head no noise no distraction just you and you alone. !


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck S4L!!!!!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck S4L, keep us updated brother


----------



## stonetag (Apr 10, 2014)

Knock that shitt out my man, light a fire under the beast within, he is there brother, seen him in your vids.  Destroy your competition.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry but this is Powerlifting he don't need pep talks and words of encouragement he needs to grab his F'n balls and get under the bar and lift.

To be honest a thread like this is considered weak, Powerlifting is a World of it's own and until you have experienced it you can't understand how true my post is.

There is no we got your back and we are there with or for you he is on his own he is alone he must do this for himself by himself on the platform and with that there is no room for weakness and pepping up this ain't Football.

This is how it's done folks rather you like it or not and how it was done to me. "Bro you ain't a f'n Powerlifter until you get in to the books so don't be stupid with your openers and don't be a pussy because if you bomb-out after all this hard work all we have to say is your still not a Powerlifter because your not in the books so get your head out of your ass and find a meet and get in the books." This is how Powerlifters talk to one another none of this pussy bullshit.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 10, 2014)

Kick some ass bro!  If not we could always do curls and calf raises together.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2014)

Kill it Steel.  In the immortal words of Ronnie Coleman:  "Ain't nuttin' but a peanut..."  Whatever the **** that means.  

Once you step off that platform after the last DL, you've joined an elite group.  Be proud whatever the outcome.  Lots of guys want to train to be a powerlifter, but don't want to compete.  Brandon Lilly said: "just because you jack off don't mean you are not a virgin  just like lifting heavy don't make you a powerlifter."  You walk out there a virgin....walk off a powerlifter.  

Good luck.  I cant wait to welcome you to the fraternity.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 10, 2014)

Give em' Hell S4L! We have been with you from the beginning and wish you the best my man. Your gunna kick some ass.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry but this is Powerlifting he don't need pep talks and words of encouragement he needs to grab his F'n balls and get under the bar and lift.
> 
> To be honest a thread like this is considered weak, Powerlifting is a World of it's own and until you have experienced it you can't understand how true my post is.
> 
> ...





You sure do know how to boost a guys confidence 3 days before the fukkin meet. 

I sent you a pm about my openers and you made it seam like you were on board with my choices. I guess I'll walk in there full of worry and self doubt now. Thanks man.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2014)

To everyone else

Thanks for the support.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry but this is Powerlifting he don't need pep talks and words of encouragement he needs to grab his F'n balls and get under the bar and lift.
> 
> To be honest a thread like this is considered weak, Powerlifting is a World of it's own and until you have experienced it you can't understand how true my post is.
> 
> ...


 A pep talk, no matter how brutal and  to the unforgiving truth, is still a pep talk brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You sure do know how to boost a guys confidence 3 days before the fukkin meet.
> 
> I sent you a pm about my openers and you made it seam like you were on board with my choices. I guess I'll walk in there full of worry and self doubt now. Thanks man.



I want you to be angry I want you to be pissed at me I want you to have the attitude of F'k SFG the entire meet and wanting to prove me your one of us!

Someone has to rattle you cage bro because all these hugs and kisses your getting in this thread isn't going to do it.

When I spoke about the openers in this thread I was speaking about myself I was speaking about how I would be talked to it was not reffered to you but an example to all those that think giving one a hug before each attempt is going to cut it.

I want you to be angry with the right kind of anger your going to need it with 2nd and 3rd attempts but your 1st attempt be a bit more calm save the agression at full blast for the 2nd and 3rd as your 1st attempts are to be cake so that you don't bomb.

Again speaking about attempts and bombing out was an example of how I was taught not was I am saying it direct to you it was dialog that goes on with teams.

2 rules

1 If a person bombs out you give them 24hr before you bust their ass
2 The support you show to one can't be with weakness.

I did a meet and missed my bench opener and 2nd you wanna know how my one of my coaches said and how he acted to encourage me he told me angerly I better pull my f'n head out of my ass or go home because if I act like I did again on the 3rd attempt I'm going home anyway, he did not give me words of encouragement he did not act like it's ok but what he did do was pull my head out of my ass and I smashed that 3rd attempt. Wanna know what he said after that? He told me see now quit being a f'k pussy and pull some damn weight to make up for the numbers lost on my bench he looked at me and said WTF is wrong with you and me to told knock it off and get my head right he said this meanly bro.

By him doing that I got pissed and lost all weakness  in my head and pulled some weight.

I don't think you took my post correctly bro and just remember if shit goes wrong and your head turns into a mess remember my 2 post and hear me say that same shit I just did.

I'm not worried about you getting in the books your openers are for that I want you to go 9 for 9 like I did my 1st meet and do it all out balls out I want you to come back with a total not so easy for you to just go out and beat a total that will force you to even up your game higher.

So I'm not going to go all weak and soft on you there is enough of that.

When I talk about getting a total lower then some women have I'm talking not only about 90% or more the the male lifters out their there I am talking about myself also. Becca Swanson totaled over 2000 bro and as much as I respect her and like her because trust me she is a great person and very nice to talk to I look at her total and Laura's for motivation. Another friend Dana Shealey has 1 leg cut off at the knee and does a full power with a peg, those women motivate me because my total is shit as far as I am concerned. I wasn't directing that at you I was giving an expample of how fast the glory of a meet goes when you see people like them bro which in return ups your game.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't know what to say now, wait... GET OUT THERE AND KICK SOME ****IN ASS!!!


----------



## losieloos (Apr 10, 2014)

Go get it steeler!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 10, 2014)

I was gonna give you flowers, a pat on the back, and say "No matter what you're a winner and inspiration to us all"....but instead


IT'S TIME TO WASH THE SAND OUT YOUR VAG YOU GIANT ****IN UNDERACHIEVING PUSSY!!  NOW GET OUT THERE AND MAKE THE WEIGHT YOUR ****IN BITCH OR ELSE WE'LL ALL BEND YOU OVER AND TAKE TURNS RIDING YOUR COCK LOVING ASS LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH YOU ALWAYS WERE!!!  ****IN PHAGGOT


with love, WH


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I was gonna give you flowers, a pat on the back, and say "No matter what you're a winner and inspiration to us all"....but instead
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TO WASH THE SAND OUT YOUR VAG YOU GIANT ****IN UNDERACHIEVING PUSSY!!  NOW GET OUT THERE AND MAKE THE WEIGHT YOUR ****IN BITCH OR ELSE WE'LL ALL BEND YOU OVER AND TAKE TURNS RIDING YOUR COCK LOVING ASS LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH YOU ALWAYS WERE!!!  ****IN PHAGGOT
> ...



I sent kisses and hugs but no love. And I sent him nudes of. Big Worm. If that doesn't motivate a fukker I don't know what will 





(All in love Worm, please don't stop sending the pics)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2014)

GO OUT THERE AND **** SHIT UP. DON'T **** AROUND, DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANYONE ELSE IS DOING. JUST DO YOUR THING. 

I'll be harassing POB all day to find out what's going on.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck brother on your meet!!! Stay focused and motivated and you should do just fine my friend :32 (20):


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 10, 2014)

Proud of you brother.  You are an inspiration.  I wish you the best and I can't wait to hear all about it.

Now that I said that... get focused, get mean, break some PRs.  We are all behind you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2014)

Time to RIP SH1T UP, MATE!!!! This is what you're made for - all thats left is to go and do it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 12, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I was gonna give you flowers, a pat on the back, and say "No matter what you're a winner and inspiration to us all"....but instead
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TO WASH THE SAND OUT YOUR VAG YOU GIANT ****IN UNDERACHIEVING PUSSY!!  NOW GET OUT THERE AND MAKE THE WEIGHT YOUR ****IN BITCH OR ELSE WE'LL ALL BEND YOU OVER AND TAKE TURNS RIDING YOUR COCK LOVING ASS LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH YOU ALWAYS WERE!!!  ****IN PHAGGOT
> ...



good gracious....lol


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 13, 2014)

Tear that barbell an asshole!
Kill it you maniac.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 13, 2014)

Alright rules were told........its on its way!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2014)

Time to channel the Power of Crazy


----------



## Yaya (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuk shit up.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got thru the squats. Wait till you fukkers see this shit!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 13, 2014)

Go get em Bro you got this sh!t Hands Down bro !!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 13, 2014)

S4L you sick bastard, you better be in that zone of yours where you make those crazy animal sex noises.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> S4L you sick bastard, you better be in that zone of yours where you make those crazy animal sex noises.



Getting ready for Lift 3 in bench! Hes in the zone!!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 13, 2014)

You got this brother!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2014)

Wtf put up some numbers !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Wtf put up some numbers !



He will after the meet. I am not gonna steal his thunder


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He will after the meet. I am not gonna steal his thunder



Do you not see the chat box?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Do you not see the chat box?



Nope on tapatalk


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nope on tapatalk



Ok lol. His thunder was stolen and sold to everyone a long time ago.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2014)

Got dayum, kill it Steelers!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2014)

1490.  He killed shot boys


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2014)

What a good day for steel. Good stuff, so cool you guys were there for him.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 13, 2014)

Badass!..............


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 13, 2014)

Well S4L, you set the bar high for yourself on your first meet.  Great job buddy.  Lots of hard work put into that, and you earned it.  Ride home with your head high.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> 1490.  He killed shot boys



Hell YESSSSSS!!!! Way to bring the thunder, S4L!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What a good day for steel. Good stuff, so cool you guys were there for him.



It's nerve racking doing a meet by yourself let alone you're first meet altogether. I honestly think pillar just came to get me drunk and try to take advantage of me. Which I won't say what truly happened up here. It's a secret boys. Lmao


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 13, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> It's nerve racking doing a meet by yourself let alone you're first meet altogether. I honestly think pillar just came to get me drunk and try to take advantage of me. Which I won't say what truly happened up here. It's a secret boys. Lmao




I will clue you guys in......Herm is driving back home sitting on ice.


What a stellar meet.  Damn, i am thankful and glad to have been a part of this.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great job steeler!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice work brother! God Damn.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice work Steel.  You earned every pound.  Congratulations.  We are proud.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2014)

He placed first!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 13, 2014)

1490 is a big boy total.  Fukkin awesome job S4L!!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuking A right Big man! Great total and congrats on your first meet and placing first.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> He placed first!!!



Congrats Steelers!!! You earned that sh1t!!!!


----------



## bronco (Apr 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Congrats Steelers!!! You earned that sh1t!!!!



Agreed 100%… You worked your ass off, congrats bud.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

You inspired, motivated the family here......you busted your ass, did what you were told.....and never looked back.   You fukin did it buddy! !!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2014)

If he thinks his vagina is sore today well wait til tomorrow lol.

The one thing a meet dose is wipe you out and for those that compete in gear as I have it can take a good week or 2 to get your shit together again. He won't be setting any gym PR's this week lol.

FOOD AND REST BRO!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome showing brother steel!  Not that anyone doubted your crazy ass but damn did you bring the heart or what


----------



## stonetag (Apr 14, 2014)

Goddamn Steel, impressive brother, soak it in. You make this old man want to pull up his depends and dig deeper. Nice job my man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2014)

I just drove home for 7 hours with a big grin on my face. Real proud of this guy.

He also smells really good btw.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2014)

Also his mustache is amazing. While we were waiting for his next lift he would sing/scream whatever that's called. It's hawt to say the least.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Also his mustache is amazing. While we were waiting for his next lift he would sing/scream whatever that's called. It's hawt to say the least.



Herm, i thought weren't sure if he was singing/screaming or if that actually was the mustaxhe doing it??


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2014)

I really don't know where to start with. Pillar and Herm, what an awesome surprise! It really made then meet for me to have you there coach. I really cant imagine how it could have gone with out you guys and brother Alpha being there to take care of every thing. I have to give some credit to my wife for also taking care of the small things that can very easily get over looked. She made sure she had the water and food I needed. All I had to do was ask and it was there. Somebody would get me what I wanted.

You guys really don't know how good it feels to have people there just to take care of you. I'm also pretty sure I had the best cheering section of any lifter, Between my family and new found friends it was awesome!!!  After I got my music in my ear (after I squatted so I could keep my focus) I decided that if I didn't get to that place I go it was gonna be a bad day. So I brought the fukkin rage that got to there. I kinda think the energy just over flows from me and spills out on the people around me cause Alpha, and Pillar where way more nervous than I was. I knew what I did to get me there and what was gonna get me through it making all 9 lifts. Oh yea and till this day I've  never missed a lift. Im kinda proud of that.

At the end of the day I set a 65 pound squat Pr with 515. So Im in the big boy club now. I set a 20 pound bench Pr with 405. ( I'm catching up to you brother Stone) I set a 20 pound deadlift PR with 570. (Jol I'll need your help getting to 610).

I had an awesome experience at my first meet and will have to say that it ranks right up there with my wedding day and the birth of my children as one of the best days of my life!!!
I 'm very greatful to everyone for all the support I've gotten here at UG and for the many new friendships it has brought to my life.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I really don't know where to start with. Pillar and Herm, what an awesome surprise! It really made then meet for me to have you there coach. I really cant imagine how it could have gone with out you guys and brother Alpha being there to take care of every thing. I have to give some credit to my wife for also taking care of the small things that can very easily get over looked. She made sure she had the water and food I needed. All I had to do was ask and it was there. Somebody would get me what I wanted.
> 
> You guys really don't know how good it feels to have people there just to take care of you. I'm also pretty sure I had the best cheering section of any lifter, Between my family and new found friends it was awesome!!!  After I got my music in my ear (after I squatted so I could keep my focus) I decided that if I didn't get to that place I go it was gonna be a bad day. So I brought the fukkin rage that got to there. I kinda think the energy just over flows from me and spills out on the people around me cause Alpha, and Pillar where way more nervous than I was. I knew what I did to get me there and what was gonna get me through it making all 9 lifts. Oh yea and till this day I've  never missed a lift. Im kinda proud of that.
> 
> ...



This is the attitude of a lifter who has what it takes to succeed. My hats off to you my brother n


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 14, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I really don't know where to start with. Pillar and Herm, what an awesome surprise! It really made then meet for me to have you there coach. I really cant imagine how it could have gone with out you guys and brother Alpha being there to take care of every thing. I have to give some credit to my wife for also taking care of the small things that can very easily get over looked. She made sure she had the water and food I needed. All I had to do was ask and it was there. Somebody would get me what I wanted.
> 
> You guys really don't know how good it feels to have people there just to take care of you. I'm also pretty sure I had the best cheering section of any lifter, Between my family and new found friends it was awesome!!!  After I got my music in my ear (after I squatted so I could keep my focus) I decided that if I didn't get to that place I go it was gonna be a bad day. So I brought the fukkin rage that got to there. I kinda think the energy just over flows from me and spills out on the people around me cause Alpha, and Pillar where way more nervous than I was. I knew what I did to get me there and what was gonna get me through it making all 9 lifts. Oh yea and till this day I've  never missed a lift. Im kinda proud of that.
> 
> ...



Wow man. Heads up to you. You killed it.  Inspiration for me and everyone here. Mad respect and thanks for lightening my thirst.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah it made me want to compete lol. I was so pumped up and I'm pretty sure you have pillars hand print on you back from him slapping you so hard lol.  The same hand print I have on my ass, we can compare if you'd like.  Your wife is so awesome and I was often chatting with her cause she was constantly saying thanks because she was gonna have to spot you lol. She really is the nicest thing to actually put up with your crap.  I gave up a lot of cool shit to come there and wouldn't of had it any other way cause it was a great time. I finally can prove once n for all I'm bigger than pillar. But def better looking. Just so you all know I had a big part in his victory. I was the smelling salts holder guy. Lol it was like 80 degrees out and pillar and I hit up a sushi joint in between bench and deads. First things first these two scumbags wanted my dick pretty bad. We'll we sit down and I notice my left ass cheek is on fire and I'm like wtf and then a nice aroma of ammonia fills the restaurant up lol. I sat on the smelling salts and that shit burnt my ass lol. Only one guy passed out doing skwats and he hit an 800.  Also pillar is like a chick you should've seen that bad he brought filled with cologne, and creams that only a gay dude would have. Lol. Pillar is awesome and we had a great time too bad it was so short.  She ya in Oct pillar I'll be there with the smelling salts and baby powder so I can't powder your nuts area all up.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2014)

Very proud of you S4L.  You really put your self out there.  I knew youd kill it.

Big props for you bros being here and there for him.  

Enjoy this S4L.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh ya I forgot alpha, he has arms like cutler, legs like Miley Cyrus, and an ass like Beyoncé he's hawt!!  Hahahhaha. He def has like 22's.


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

Great job S4L! congrats on having such a great first meet.  Also glad to see you had some great UGBB support.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah his wife was awesome and kept the supplies flowing. Managed all the equipment and stuff. She's a doll.

And I am way bigger than herm.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 14, 2014)

Wicked ****ing awesome bro!
Keep it up S4L!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah it made me want to compete lol. I was so pumped up and I'm pretty sure you have pillars hand print on you back from him slapping you so hard lol.  The same hand print I have on my ass, we can compare if you'd like.  Your wife is so awesome and I was often chatting with her cause she was constantly saying thanks because she was gonna have to spot you lol. She really is the nicest thing to actually put up with your crap.  I gave up a lot of cool shit to come there and wouldn't of had it any other way cause it was a great time. I finally can prove once n for all I'm bigger than pillar. But def better looking. Just so you all know I had a big part in his victory. I was the smelling salts holder guy. Lol it was like 80 degrees out and pillar and I hit up a sushi joint in between bench and deads. First things first these two scumbags wanted my dick pretty bad. We'll we sit down and I notice my left ass cheek is on fire and I'm like wtf and then a nice aroma of ammonia fills the restaurant up lol. I sat on the smelling salts and that shit burnt my ass lol. Only one guy passed out doing skwats and he hit an 800.  Also pillar is like a chick you should've seen that bad he brought filled with cologne, and creams that only a gay dude would have. Lol. Pillar is awesome and we had a great time too bad it was so short.  She ya in Oct pillar I'll be there with the smelling salts and baby powder so I can't powder your nuts area all up.




Herm

 I really did want to thank you for giving my wife a hand. She said you helped her put the suit case in my truck. She also was really excited cause she new wtf we were talking about at dinner. She said when we come out there for the game if you insist on drinking slippery nipples, and refuse to drink beer with her , that you have to set by your self.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2014)

For the ninth time it was a sex on the beach!!!lol. Well I'm a gentlemen and she was carrying a bunch of stuff so the nice guy I am I had to help. Yeah, I don't care what you say you're coming down for a game. Weird thing is my wife and your wife went to the same college. Small world we live in brother.  


I'm way bigger than pillar!!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 14, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> For the ninth time it was a sex on the beach!!!lol. Well I'm a gentlemen and she was carrying a bunch of stuff so the nice guy I am I had to help. Yeah, I don't care what you say you're coming down for a game. Weird thing is my wife and your wife went to the same college. Small world we live in brother.
> 
> 
> _*I'm way bigger than pillar!!!*_




I seent it! Def close.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

Many on here don't realize that Herm is actually a 6'2" 250 lb woman,........ may have been hot back in the day but a little rough looking in a dress now....


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I really don't know where to start with. Pillar and Herm, what an awesome surprise! It really made then meet for me to have you there coach. I really cant imagine how it could have gone with out you guys and brother Alpha being there to take care of every thing. I have to give some credit to my wife for also taking care of the small things that can very easily get over looked. She made sure she had the water and food I needed. All I had to do was ask and it was there. Somebody would get me what I wanted.
> 
> You guys really don't know how good it feels to have people there just to take care of you. I'm also pretty sure I had the best cheering section of any lifter, Between my family and new found friends it was awesome!!!  After I got my music in my ear (after I squatted so I could keep my focus) I decided that if I didn't get to that place I go it was gonna be a bad day. So I brought the fukkin rage that got to there. I kinda think the energy just over flows from me and spills out on the people around me cause Alpha, and Pillar where way more nervous than I was.
> 
> I 'm very greatful to everyone for all the support I've gotten here at UG and for the many new friendships it has brought to my life.




He ain't kidding .....I was a nervous wreck, I had trouble hiding it.  I wanted to take the time to say we live in this internet forum with identities that may truly not be who you are, but we have ourselves external friendships here to protect ourselves, and I understand that is the reality and that it is a necessity.  But to truly meet guys I talk to online everyday was just completely awesome........The knowledge the Pob and Herm show here is not even comparable to when you talk to them in person, or to even see them in action.... it was amazing.  It is a lot to take in, but it is also a lot to be there and help, especially when you want you buddy(S4L) just to concentrate on lifting....so many aspects go into the prepping, i would have never had everything down that Pob sent in an email, especially wrapping knees like that!  I know it don't need to be said but I feel in great hands here at UG and am proud to be part of this family.  I understand better the decisions made here and why we have the mods that we do.  Steel is a good friend, he is my coach and am proud to have watched this all evolve.  My wife and 8yr old son got to experience the event and on one of my wifes videos you can hear my boy cheering Steel on a deadlift.  Steel had a great cheering section for sure!!!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 14, 2014)

Incredible showing brother. We are all very proud of you.  It will serve as my inspiration for the coming 8 weeks.  Thank you for that my friend.

You are a special man and you have done something incredible.  Good for you brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> He ain't kidding .....I was a nervous wreck, I had trouble hiding it.  I wanted to take the time to say we live in this internet forum with identities that may truly not be who you are, but we have ourselves external friendships here to protect ourselves, and I understand that is the reality and that it is a necessity.  But to truly meet guys I talk to online everyday was just completely awesome........The knowledge the Pob and Herm show here is not even comparable to when you talk to them in person, or to even see them in action.... it was amazing.  It is a lot to take in, but it is also a lot to be there and help, especially when you want you buddy(S4L) just to concentrate on lifting....so many aspects go into the prepping, i would have never had everything down that Pob sent in an email, especially wrapping knees like that!  I know it don't need to be said but I feel in great hands here at UG and am proud to be part of this family.  I understand better the decisions made here and why we have the mods that we do.  Steel is a good friend, he is my coach and am proud to have watched this all evolve.  My wife and 8yr old son got to experience the event and on one of my wifes videos you can hear my boy cheering Steel on a deadlift.  Steel had a great cheering section for sure!!!



Next time please have your wife put on a cheerleader outfit. Please.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Many on here don't realize that Herm is actually a 6'2" 250 lb woman,........ may have been hot back in the day but a little rough looking in a dress now....



Lol 255 get it right lol. 

Thanks for the kind words but I didn't do that much except crack jokes and make everyone easy and calm. Pillar is the one who made this happened. He knows his shit and has a wonderful beard. One thing forsure is he blow dries his hair after a shower. Lmao. He said it was his nuts but I don't believe it.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Next time please have your wife put on a cheerleader outfit. Please.




Yes I will arrange that!


----------



## Azog (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn Steel! You put up some awesome numbers. UGBB is proud!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Next time please have your wife put on a cheerleader outfit. Please.




Next time I'll wear it. 



Azog said:


> Damn Steel! You put up some awesome numbers. UGBB is proud!




Thanks Azog. I hope I didn't make you angry in the chat. We will just have to disagree on the subject.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Next time please have your wife put on a cheerleader outfit. Please.




Next time I'll wear it. 



Azog said:


> Damn Steel! You put up some awesome numbers. UGBB is proud!




Thanks Azog. I hope I didn't make you angry in the chat. We will just have to disagree on the subject.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup, it's a day after a meet for sure he is double posting! :32 (13):


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll wear the cheerleader outfit.
Mine still fits from high school


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Yup, it's a day after a meet for sure he is double posting! :32 (13):



Yea man my brain is mush today. Feel like I got bit by a bus. All the blood vessels in my eye are broke too. Lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 15, 2014)

Great job brother I am so happy for you! all the hard work you put in paid off big time, its inspiring truly. Congratulations , what is the greatest thing you took away from your experience ? what was the most trying challenge to get over? I feel like you should have a post meet thread just to pick your brain about all of this its been such a long time coming I am grateful to have been able to follow along . Good work


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea man my brain is mush today. Feel like I got bit by a bus. All the blood vessels in my eye are broke too. Lol



Wear that blood-red eye like a badge of honor, Mate. You done good.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Great job brother I am so happy for you! all the hard work you put in paid off big time, its inspiring truly. Congratulations , what is the greatest thing you took away from your experience ? what was the most trying challenge to get over? I feel like you should have a post meet thread just to pick your brain about all of this its been such a long time coming I am grateful to have been able to follow along . Good work




Okay here it goes. 

So many things came up over the last few months that would have made it really easy to just give up. From the job that was getting in the way of my training to my daughters recital and opening day of little league for my kids. I was really having trouble with my left leg the last few weeks and it really scared me about getting injured. Luckily after my massage that worked itself out. What I'm getting at is make a plan and stick to it don't let anything get in your way that gives you an excuse to say you'll just do the next meet. 

Really the hardest thing for me to get over was just making sure I had enough food for the day. I saw guys there eating food from the local gas station. That wasn't gonna work for me I had to have a plan and have real food. 

Having all the support from the board helped me stick to the plan for sure. I'm not a quitter anyway but there were 10 thousand reasons to not go. What was I gonna do let everyone down? I doubt it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Wear that blood-red eye like a badge of honor, Mate. You done good.



Your fukkin right brother. It goes well with the big hand print Pillar left in the middle of my back. Lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 15, 2014)

This shit right here is what makes me proud to be a powerlifter and proud to be a part of this board.  It says a lot about what kind of administrator and mods we have here at UG for POB to make a 7 hour drive to help out pretty much a total stranger other than speaking on this site with his first meet.  Awesome job by big herm and Alpha also.  Mad respect.  I'm not knocking any bodybuilders here,  I have a strong respect for the discipline you guys have but how many of you would actually go out of your way to make a long trip to help someone get pumped up in the warm up room before a body building show?  Powerlifters are a strong brotherhood that are more about helping each other get better rather  than competing with each other.  For all of you guys and girls that are new to this board - you should read over this thread and realize what an awesome board you're a part of.  Good shit right here fellas and i'm proud to be a part of it. 

S4L,  you're a strong  motherfukker and I'm blown away by what a hard worker you are.  Especially to train by yourself.  Seriously hell of a job brother.  You make me want to step my game up big time.  Congrats on an awesome total man..


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steel, just saw your numbers...awesome job dude!!! Sounds like you had a blast and a great support group. I know you worked your ****in sack off training for this meet and I couldn't be happier for you, dude. Congrats man, it's something to be very proud of. Now got out and get hammered this weekend!


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 15, 2014)

Great job S4L! You kicked ass. Great numbers in anyones book. You'll only get better and stronger after all this. Congrats brother...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> This shit right here is what makes me proud to be a powerlifter and proud to be a part of this board.  It says a lot about what kind of administrator and mods we have here at UG for POB to make a 7 hour drive to help out pretty much a total stranger other than speaking on this site with his first meet.  Awesome job by big herm and Alpha also.  Mad respect.  I'm not knocking any bodybuilders here,  I have a strong respect for the discipline you guys have but how many of you would actually go out of your way to make a long trip to help someone get pumped up in the warm up room before a body building show?  Powerlifters are a strong brotherhood that are more about helping each other get better rather  than competing with each other.  For all of you guys and girls that are new to this board - you should read over this thread and realize what an awesome board you're a part of.  Good shit right here fellas and i'm proud to be a part of it.
> 
> S4L,  you're a strong  motherfukker and I'm blown away by what a hard worker you are.  Especially to train by yourself.  Seriously hell of a job brother.  You make me want to step my game up big time.  Congrats on an awesome total man..




I introduced all the guys to my Dad and after they walked away he started asking questions about them. I just told him that they were the guys I met on the internet that helped me. He asked how did I know that they lived around here. When I told him Pillar drove for 7 hours and Herm and Alpha drove for 3 he was shocked. He said your friends from home didn't even come , those are some good people right there. 

I'm still in awe myself to have just fallen into the board by looking for  bad shit on pinn. I have also fallen into some of the greatest friendships I'll probably ever have.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> This shit right here is what makes me proud to be a powerlifter and proud to be a part of this board.  It says a lot about what kind of administrator and mods we have here at UG for POB to make a 7 hour drive to help out pretty much a total stranger other than speaking on this site with his first meet.  Awesome job by big herm and Alpha also.  Mad respect.  I'm not knocking any bodybuilders here,  I have a strong respect for the discipline you guys have but how many of you would actually go out of your way to make a long trip to help someone get pumped up in the warm up room before a body building show?  Powerlifters are a strong brotherhood that are more about helping each other get better rather  than competing with each other.  For all of you guys and girls that are new to this board - you should read over this thread and realize what an awesome board you're a part of.  Good shit right here fellas and i'm proud to be a part of it.
> 
> S4L,  you're a strong  motherfukker and I'm blown away by what a hard worker you are.  Especially to train by yourself.  Seriously hell of a job brother.  You make me want to step my game up big time.  Congrats on an awesome total man..



We've been through a lot of crap on this board so it kinda has a special place in our heart. People here know who you can trust and who you can't. This place was first started with a few guys. Then the first wave of ology guys came. It was a really small active board that needed some tlc. We all worked hard at it and brought whoever we could, so that's why some of us call this our home. 

S4l keeps saying he couldn't of done this without us. Truth is we couldn't of done this without him. This dude didn't need us because he throws 110% into anything he does. Every lift is full throttle as long as he has music. You're gonna kill more shit next meet. If most of us put into this as much as him pl would be a very difficult sport to compete in.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 17, 2014)

Curious what you wound up bringing for food?


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 17, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Curious what you wound up bringing for food?



He had all the tube steak he could handle between herm, pob, and Ad.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 17, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Curious what you wound up bringing for food?



All the stuff you said to bring plus apples and bananas. Pedialyte and Gatorade and I ended up drinking a case of water.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice work S4L.   Great #'s and such discipline.    Makes me want to try and lift this D8 Dozer I'm in right now.   Thanks for the inspiration fellas.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 17, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> All the stuff you said to bring plus apples and bananas. Pedialyte and Gatorade and I ended up drinking a case of water.



I'm glad it worked out for ya and we could contribute


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 18, 2014)

S4L are you going to grow a beard on your next project?  It will give you more power,  and the girls will be following you around carrying mattresses on their backs.  Trust me.

Chicks cant resist muscles and a good beard.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 18, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> S4L are you going to grow a beard on your next project?  It will give you more power,  and the girls will be following you around carrying mattresses on their backs.  Trust me.
> 
> Chicks cant resist muscles and a good beard.



BGH,  great minds think alike.  I grew a beard hoping to add 100 pounds to my total.  And a few more BJ's from Mrs. HD per week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 19, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> S4L are you going to grow a beard on your next project?  It will give you more power,  and the girls will be following you around carrying mattresses on their backs.  Trust me.
> 
> Chicks cant resist muscles and a good beard.




It's funny but I've never had one. Maybe I'll give it a try. Although the one woman I have is enough for me. I can hardly keep up with her.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 19, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> BGH,  great minds think alike.  I grew a beard hoping to add 100 pounds to my total.  And a few more BJ's from Mrs. HD per week.



Miss Hunter makes me shave my beard to a sad version of one,  when the state fair comes to town.  She said too many Whores and Carnies flirting with you.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 19, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Miss Hunter makes me shave my beard to a sad version of one,  when the state fair comes to town.  She said too many Whores and Carnies flirting with you.






yeAh buddy. My beard is starting to fill out. I think I'll have a full beard in no time. I'm a late bloomer lol


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 19, 2014)

Didn't realize this was s4l thread I thought we were just chatting about beards. Anyways just subscribed to your log. Keep killing it s4l.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 19, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Didn't realize this was s4l thread I thought we were just chatting about beards. Anyways just subscribed to your log. Keep killing it s4l.





The meet is over but the friendships I gained along the way are still alive and going strong and if you guys wanna talk about beards then let's do it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 19, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> "...when the state fair comes to town.  She said too many Whores and Carnies flirting with you...



I'm confused...this is a bad thing?...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> when the state fair comes to town.  She said too many Whores and Carnies flirting with you.


And those are just the guys........


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 23, 2014)

I smell a show your beard thread coming on....


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 14, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> I smell a show your beard thread coming on....




mine is still growing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 14, 2019)

Hell of a thread. Makes me wanna go compete even though every lift I have is shit lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Hell of a thread. Makes me wanna go compete even though every lift I have is shit lol




Thanks man. This was my fist meet and all the guys here were into my training, and helping out. 

Alpha actually lived in the town that the meet was in so he came and helped me stay focused. 
Pillar drove 8 hours to surprise me and Big Herm drove 4 to help out with wrapping my knees.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Thanks man. This was my fist meet and all the guys here were into my training, and helping out.
> 
> Alpha actually lived in the town that the meet was in so he came and helped me stay focused.
> Pillar drove 8 hours to surprise me and Big Herm drove 4 to help out with wrapping my knees.



that's super cool


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> that's super cool



Dieyoungstrong came to the next few of mine too. I drove to one of his to help him with his bench. 
I was actually the biggest bencher on the board till Ecksrated came along and warmed up with my max. Lol. Strong SOB any.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Thanks man. This was my fist meet and all the guys here were into my training, and helping out.
> 
> Alpha actually lived in the town that the meet was in so he came and helped me stay focused.
> Pillar drove 8 hours to surprise me and Big Herm drove 4 to help out with wrapping my knees.


You know I give you a lot of shit because of your thoughts on the current state of this board, but this is pretty amazing shit.


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You know I give you a lot of shit because of your thoughts on the current state of this board, but this is pretty amazing shit.



Right? Incredible results too, considering how small he is :32 (19):


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Right? Incredible results too, considering how small he is :32 (19):



I wish I was that small now.


----------

